# When do you add fragrances in LS?



## Twista (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel like I'm asking too many questions lol. I watched many youtube videos about making liquid soap, but they don't mention adding fragrances. How do you add fragrances and where do you get them? How much would you add in? Will fragrances make soap thinner? If it does, can you use NaOH to thicken it back up?


----------



## bodhi (Sep 24, 2014)

Twista said:


> If it does, can you use NaOH to thicken it back up?


  No, that is not a good idea.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2014)

Liquid soap is normally made with potassium hydroxide(KOH).  Adding NaOH is done in often for specific reasons.  However, adding FOs and EOs(the same stuff used for CP and HP soaps) does not thin down the liquid soap enough to cause any issues that way.  

There is another thread on this forum where several folks are discussing this very subject.  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=48574

I add my EOs(I don't use FOs) at the end of dilution when the liquid soap is still very warm, but not so hot I can't put a bare finger in it.


----------

